# runas error: Unable to acquire user password



## sandeepcm.leo

Hi,

I'm trying to access SQL from other domain windows credentials (not as administrator). Using the below runas command

*C:\Users\XYZ>runas /netonly /user: <domain>\<windowusername>"C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\120\Tools\Binn\ManagementStudio\Ssms.exe"
Enter the password for :

RUNAS ERROR: Unable to acquire user password*

I was able to access the SQL using the same command with windows user of other domain, but now it is displaying the above error message, can you please let me know where have I gone wrong.

Thanks for kind assistance.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## CodeLexicon

Does this link help? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2859271/runas-error-unable-to-acquire-password


----------

